# Multiple vaginal orgasms during sex, intense pleasure, too drain afterwards, a Ques.



## jasmine31 (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm sorry for the TMI post below, please feel more than free to skip right through it and not read it if you don't like to read TMI stuff.. And I'm sorry for my very basic English, and not so good English grammars. I'm Chinese/Vietnamese and English is my third language.

I lost my virginity late in life, to the man that is my husband. It been about 3 years that I'm sexually active with him--since 2014 when I lost my virginity to him (met him in 2011, after his almost 3 years day in day out courtship before I agreed to move in live together with him in 2014).. My husband is my first and my only sexual partner.
I have zero sexual experience prior to him, and I'm very prude. 
No, I never use tampons a day in my life (I always use pads). No, I never stick my finger in my vagina. No, I Never use toys. No, I don't touch myself down there.. Yes, I'm that prude. Beside my husband penis, I never anything inside my vagina.
I know this sound strange considering how prude I am, but it not strange in China and Vietnam culture.

My husband he fully know how prude and inexperience I am.. He Not a kinky guy at.all., he very Vanilla, and loving and caring in bed; just like how he treats me outside of bed.
We are a vanilla couple, it just the traditional PinV sex between a man and a woman. No vibrator, No toys of any kind (it just his penis and my vagina).. No anal. No anything kinky. (None of us like kinky stuff).
We sexually compatible, we both wants the same things in bed. We both very vanilla.

As you know the above, I was a virgin when I sleep with my husband and I'm very prude. There is one question that is on my mind I always wanted to ask, I wonder if I'm normal or not. I ask it below:
Sex feels damn good. He kiss alot during sex, he also very caring and attentive. I do get vaginal orgasms (multiple vaginal orgasms) during sex. I love and enjoy sex with my husband.

In all fairness. My husband he 6'1" he tall and slim, he very lean. He does have muscles, but there zero fat anywhere on his body, it just lean meat.. And his stomach always totally flat, his stomach is just his lean meat and his skin. It genetics for him, he been this skinny/slim body type all his life. 
He is the very lean and very slim man. And I'm the 4'11" petite and chubby girl here (so I know it not his weight that drain me, due to he very very Slimmm. Like I say, his stomach is totally flat--just lean meat and skin. I think it his penis that drain me). 
No, he never hurt me, he very caring and attentive in bed. He always stare at me straight in the eyes, like stare deep in my eyes during sex, touch my face and look at my face expressions, and he kiss the whole time during sex (you know like down there he thrust, but up there he sucks/kiss my face, lips, neck, shoulder, breast, at the same time as he thrust). He even whispered asked "Does it hurts?". I know he cares for me.

Problem is, let me explain. Not just only he well-endowed but he beyond well-hung (I think in English language, you said he hung like a horse).
Him being very well-endowed it not a problem because as you already know there no man penis girth that can be bigger than baby head, so the thickness of his penis is Not the problem.. The problem here is not the girth, but it the "Length" of his penis--it him being beyond well-hung, you know it just sooo Longgggggggg (the length, in inches). And you know the woman vagina dept can only be so long. 
At first began have sex with him, it hurts somewhat, but the pain was like 1x but the pleasure is like 100x. A short time goes by, I guess because I keep having sex with him so I adapt to his penis size, it no longer hurt anymore. It doesn't hurt anymore, now it been just pleasure and pleasure, the pleasure it intense, extreme pleasure.

I get Both clitoral orgasms and vaginal orgasms. The clitoral orgasms doesn't bother me, but it the vaginal orgasms that I wonder if I'm normal or not. Which I personally love love vaginal orgasms, the pleasure of vaginal orgasms it just too much, a million times better than clitoral orgasms and it last alot longer too.
Question below:
Have intercourse with him, I get vaginal orgasms, and I just completely lost in it, it like I don't even know where I'm at anymore. I mean I know that I'm in bed having sex with my husband, but I lost it, I don't even know I'm in bed anymore. Like ALL I know and ALL I can concentate on is how good his penis feels.
I can't even concentrate my eyes, I can't even control the movements of my eyes, let alone my mind concentrate elsewhere. All I can concentrate on his how good it feels inside my vagina.
It funny to say this, but even if the ceiling fall down, I probably wouldn't even know it, because the pleasure "down there" is just intense,--and that is ALL I can concentrate on.
......
You know vaginal orgasms is not a short duration and on the surface like clitoral orgasms. 
Vaginal orgasms it alot longer duration and it way deep inside your vagina, the whole vagina, and the intense pleasure it comes and comes and it LINGER. It comes and linger and then another one comes.. The pleasure it just too much, it feels so good down there that you completely lost in it. I can't even control the movements of my eyes, also (my eyeballs roll back? he said my eyes roll back), nor my breathing, I pretty much was with my mouth open trying to gasp my breath. 
I don't even know where I'm at anymore, unless he stop thrust me. Is that above _NORMAL_?

My husband can feel my orgasms, every single time. He can feels it and he can tell the exact number of how many vaginal orgasms I have. There times when he whispered and said I came. Well, yeah, I did orgasm vaginally, and he noticed. And then another orgasm came and I orgasm again.--It like mutiple vaginal orgasms. And he can feel it every time and know exactly how many times I came.

Here is the thing, we very vanilla. It just the traditional sex PinV (penis in vagina) sex between a man and a woman, there nothing kinky. So sex shouldn't drain me this much.
AND my husband is the one that do all the work, as he is a dominant man, and he wants to and loves to do all the work. I just lay there and enjoy it.. BUT then afterwards when he done/finished, "I'm" the one that drain (I guess it due to multiple vaginal orgasms so it drain me?). After he cums inside me and he removed his penis/he done. I lay there and like 2 minutes later I drift into a deep sleep, I'm like totally out. I just can't, just can't find myself to stay awake after intercourse with him.
This happens everytime I have sex with him. I don't know if this is normal or not. I mean is this _NORMAL_? 
Is this normal? Am I normal?
I always told myself to stay awake after the deed is done, but it never work. I'm just so drain, I have no energy. Like he cums/he finished, I lay there and 2-3 minutes later I'm just out. I drift into a deep sleep, I just can't find myself awake, at.all. There many times when I drift into sleep completely naked.
And this is regardless of sex in nighttime or daytime. When he work nights, we have sex in the daytime, and it the same exact result above.

My husband said it normal for me to be like this afterwards, but how can it be normal when he the one that do ALL the work, but then I'm the one that drain afterwards? Beside multiple vaginal orgasms that cause me to drain, I don't know what else can it be.
I'm just drain afterwards, it not just the linger from the vaginal orgasms, but it my whole vagina area/pelvic that like it drain. The pleasure it just too much.. I have no energy, I don't even have the enery for my legs to make it out of bed, let alone make it to the bedroom door, out to the bathroom.

I did ask my Vietnamese OB/GYN. Try to get an asnwer to why my vaginal orgasms it just extreme pleasure and intense, and why I'm drain after sex when he the one that do all the work. I did tell my OB/GYN that his penis "length" it very Longggggggggg.
She said a man with a longer penis, the longer length gives the ability to reach my cervix and beyond my cervix, to something call the "fornix", and that is what give me the intense orgasms. 
She said something called the fornix, (sorry my English is very basic, I don't remember the exact English word, but it something fornix).--It the spot that way way pass the entire length of your whole vagina, even pass your cervix, further up your cervix. And when the longer penis reach that far, it stimulate that spot that give the extreme pleasure, intense orgasms.
I dunno, but that was what my OB/GYN said, and she said it normal that I get intense orgasms due to him hit that spot, the "fornix".
I look up the anatomy image of what the fornix is, and I found this image below: 
I square where the fornix is in red, this is the spot my OB/GYN talking about.










She said because a longer penis, it can reach that far and stimulate that spot, that is where the intense pleasure come from. Because as he thrust he keeps stimulate that spot, so I get multiple vaginal orgasms. And from multiple vaginal orgasms, it drain me afterwards. 
As you can see from the anatomy, the fornix it even pass the cervix, it further up the cervix. I don't know, but she said it his penis (a longer penis) it can reach that far and stimulate that spot give me intense vagnal orgasms, and extreme pleasure. I guess my OB/GYN was just trying to answer my question. 
I'm sorry, I'm just rambling. I have a scatter brain. And I don't think before I talk. I write straight out as the thoughts in my brain out come as it is, my thoughts it scatter all over the place. I don't think before I talk. Sorry.
I'm just trying to pinpoint down to the source of why I get multiple vaginal orgasms, why the pleasure it just too intense, to the point I'm completely lost in it, because ALL I know at that time is how pleasure it feels "down there". And I don't know why I have no energy afterwards, I fall into a deep sleep after intercourse with him is done (as I explain it above my questions in the underline, I asked if it normal or not, or if I'm normal or not?).


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

jasmine31 said:


> I don't know why I have no energy afterwards, I fall into a deep sleep after intercourse with him is done (as I explain it above my questions in the underline, I asked if it normal or not, or if I'm normal or not?).


It may have a lot to do with your personality. Some individuals are rather high strung (very intense, energetic, and fussy personality). The hormones associated with sexual pleasure are very well known to help "sooth" emotions and help people relax and unwind. 

So if you have the personality to where you are very busy and active all day, you may not notice that you are likely pushing your body and metabolism a little beyond that of an average person. Once a moment comes where you release all your stress (orgasms release tension), it could be very natural for you body to just drift off into sleep. 

I could be completely wrong, but that would be my guess.


----------



## OldManMage (Jun 6, 2017)

I think the best "am I normal" answer I've ever read: If it doesn't hurt when you have sex, you are completely normal. If it does, go see a doctor.

Everyone's equipment is different, within ranges. Everyone's experiences are different.

Really though I think most of us just wish we were you. It sounds amazing.

Sleep after sex? Yes, that is very normal. Very normal to be pleasantly exhausted after sex.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Sweetie...if it is abnormal then I want to be abnormal too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes this is normal.

It's normal to have the level of pleasure that you do.

The one thing that is not 'normal' is that you have orgasms via PIV only. Only about 25% of women do that. And it probably does mean that the two of your bodies are built just right so that he stimulates your clitoris while you have PIV. That's great.

And yes it's completely normal to lose focus on anything but the sex. That is how one has good sex.. 

And it's completely normal to be exhausted after a good session of sex. Nothing is more restful that a good snooze after great sex.

I've read that nature makes it that way so that women do not get up after sex. That makes it so that the semen stays in them and they are more likely to get pregnant.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Don't be so uptight about "vanilla"!

Do what you want to and what feels good in your marriage. Who knows, maybe you could have anal orgasm. I'm not suggesting you try it - I'm only saying you're married now so it's no one else's business if you want to do ANYTHING at all that you both want to try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

It sounds like you're having great sex. Probably you get a big hit of oxytocin from the intense orgasm, and that's responsible for the tired foggy feeling afterward. 

BTW, the adjective is "prudish"; a prude (noun) is a prudish person. But I wish you wouldn't think of yourself in that negative way at all! You should feel free to explore things together, at your own pace, and not necessarily label activities as kinky or off-limits. 

For example, I know you said sex doesn't hurt any more, but if you expanded your menu to include foreplay like breast/nipple stimulation, masturbation and oral sex, you could get yourself more aroused (and thus dilated) before starting PIV, and there will be even less chance of discomfort.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Phil Anders said:


> It sounds like you're having great sex. Probably you get a big hit of oxytocin from the intense orgasm, and that's responsible for the tired foggy feeling afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sly Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

I forgot the question after reading that white paper.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Amazing grasp of the English language. You go seamlessly from broken english to complex phrases that are grammatically perfect which you rarely even see with people who call English their primary language. At times I thought you were non English and at other times I felt that you were English. I do not think capitalizing letters or words in the middle of a sentance makes it seem like broken English as that does not happen in any language, but I have seen men do worse. I am sure many men will answer your sincere request for advice and provide you with what you are hoping for.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

Vinnydee said:


> Amazing grasp of the English language. You go seamlessly from broken english to complex phrases that are grammatically perfect which you rarely even see with people who call English their primary language. At times I thought you were non English and at other times I felt that you were English. I do not think capitalizing letters or words in the middle of a sentance makes it seem like broken English as that does not happen in any language, but I have seen men do worse. I am sure many men will answer your sincere request for advice and provide you with what you are hoping for.


Stop hitting on her, she's married and has great sex already.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* @jasmine31, ~ all that I can really say, Sweetheart, is "smoke'em if you got'em!"*


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> * @jasmine31, ~ all that I can really say, Sweetheart, is "smoke'em if you got'em!"*




Me love you loooonngg time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

congrats!


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_petite_mort


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Me love you loooonngg time!
> 
> Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. An orgasm a day keeps the psychiatrist away.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Okay, vanilla, got it. Long penis, got it. Vanilla got it. Virgin, got it. Lots of pleasure got it. 

So your 8 million paragraphs to ask two questions
1. Why am I so tired after sex when all I do is lay there?
2. Is my husbands extra long penis really the source of my multiple vaginal orgasms!


The answer to 1 is, because you're out of shape.

The answer to 2 is Your GYN doesn't know what she's talking about.

Long penis hitting fornix... LOL. In order to hit that area it would have to nudge the cervix out of the way and that is not pleasurable.

You should have googled MRI of the clitoris in order to understand the source of your pleasure.

Also, when does school go back again?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

"Help, my husband's extra huge dong gives me multiple amazing orgasms, and I want to know why."

My wife has the same problem. :wink2:


----------



## Sly Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Me love you loooonngg time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oil or powder? Lol!!


----------



## jasmine31 (Jul 12, 2016)

I guess Rehi, 3 weeks ago when I first got the positive on my pregnancy tests (I'm pregnant) I send a message and asked a poster in this thread for her advice.
Well, here is like 10 more of my pregnancy tests below that I took 3 weeks ago, I'm pregnant. My husband he is so sooo HAPPY!

3 weeks has passed already, and we (me and my husband) have been to 2 of my prenatal appointments to see my OB (obstetrics/obstetrician) so far, and two ultrasound, the baby is fine, everything is fine.

eta: I uploaded the pic into postimg, (postimg is like photobucket where it let you register for free and upload pics into your photo album). I just leave the direct link here, you can click on the direct url link and it will take you directly to see the pics.



















https://s25.postimg.org/ktqfgt1m7/thestairs-morecheapie03.png

https://s25.postimg.org/iqg0951tb/thestairs-morecheapie04.png

https://s25.postimg.org/4la77bsrz/thestairs-morecheapie05.png

https://s25.postimg.org/kkxg4me7j/thestairs-morecheapie06.png










Close up pics:

https://s25.postimg.org/3zptoyn3j/thestairs-morecheapie08.png

https://s25.postimg.org/5jv5ncvhr/thestairs-morecheapie09.png

https://s25.postimg.org/6nf9zbg4v/thestairs-morecheapie10.png 

oh, and if you wonder about the nametag that I handwrite my username [Hi, I'm thestairs] on it, and stick it next to my pee sticks in the pics.. "thestairs" is my username in a mommie-baby site where I'm a frequent poster on (it an all women community forum for mommies, pregnancy, women who TTC, etc.. where women talk to other women for advice and support). I did post a poll in there when I took my pregnancy tests, asked to help look at my pee sticks. And the ladies in there said all my pee sticks are clear positive. I'm pregnant.
My username 'thestairs' is a memory between me and my husband. I went from the girl in his neighborhood to his wife. When he court me, he purposely chose the public staircase that closest to my apartment, quietly sit there and wait for me. Day by day gone by whenever he back from work and have the time free, he would come back to this same stairscase wait and wait for me. 
So I chose the nickname thestairs, it a memory between me and my husband.

------------------------------
My OB said I conceived at the end of May. She said my EDD (estimate due date) is February 17, 2018.
As of today, I'm 7 weeks and 6 days pregnant (the LMP gestational age).

But I want to update on my pregnancy, my baby heartbeat. And I have a question regarding the whole strain situation between me and my mother, both in my childhood when she abused me, and in my adulthood when she disapproved my husband SOLELY due to his ethnicity.
I'll post my vent pregnancy thread in the "Member Section", if you have a few minutes to spare, can you head there and help answer one question in there for me please. Thank you so much.

And we heard our baby heartbeat! (yesterday on July 6th).
Me and my husband we both teared up when we heard our baby heartbeat yesterday at my OB prenatal appointment. I'm 7 weeks and 6 days pregnant today, one more day and I be in the begin of my 8 weeks!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

And this would explain the multiple O's and wipeout afterward. 

Congratulations Mama!
❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

